# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αναζήτηση ηχείων PA

## papline

Έχω μια παλιά αυτοενισχυόμενη κονσόλα με έξοδο 2Χ150W και ψάχνω 2 φθηνά ηχεία γι' αυτήν. Η χρήση τους θα είναι εντελώς ερασιτεχνική 2-3 φορές το χρόνο σε εξωτερικό χώρο για λίγα άτομα (20 max). Ψάχνω τη φθηνότερη επιλογή που μπορεί να με καλύψει. Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα μερικές επιλογές. 

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4165609/Koda-KD-715.html#
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/392358/Koda-KD-725D.html#
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3877891/Phonic-SEM-710.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/18442089/Vo...%BA%CF%8C.html

Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο θέλω τη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## d.antonis

Δημητρη επειδη πολλες φορες το φτηνο ειναι συνηθως φτηνιαρικο ,θα προτεινα να δωσεις κατι παραπανω να παρεις κατι αξιολογο. Να ξερεις οτι 2ο χερι ,μπορεις να βρεις καλες ευκαιριες. Επισης τα λεω αυτα ,διοτι καποια στιγμη θα μπεις στον πειρασμο να τα τσιτωσεις και τα φτηνα ,θα καουν τσακ-μπαμ. Εαν ομως τα προσεξεις πιθανον να μην παθουν τιποτα.

----------


## papline

> Δημητρη επειδη πολλες φορες το φτηνο ειναι συνηθως φτηνιαρικο ,θα προτεινα να δωσεις κατι παραπανω να παρεις κατι αξιολογο. Να ξερεις οτι 2ο χερι ,μπορεις να βρεις καλες ευκαιριες. Επισης τα λεω αυτα ,διοτι καποια στιγμη θα μπεις στον πειρασμο να τα τσιτωσεις και τα φτηνα ,θα καουν τσακ-μπαμ. Εαν ομως τα προσεξεις πιθανον να μην παθουν τιποτα.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## nick1974

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.



Η Koda ειναι πολυ πιο τιμια απο τις υπολοιπες φθηνοεταιριες και τα ηχεια τους ειναι καλυτερα απο πολλα υπερπολλαπλασιας τιμης (στις χαμηλες κατηγοριες εννωειται, δε μπορει να συγκριθει ουτε για αστειο με σοβαρα ηχεια). Προσωπικα λοιπον θεωρω πως ειτε γιατι καποιος στο πε, ειτε καθαρα απο τυχη εκανες καλυτερη επιλογη απο το να πηγαινες σε τιποτα fenton, skytec κτλ που ειναι πραγματικα κακιστες επιλογες (οχι μονο σαν ολοκληρωμενα ηχεια αλλα και σα μοναδες).Τωρα αν θες καποια πιο σοβαρη επιλογη (οχι δε μιλαω για να εξοπλισεις το live των Manowar, αλλα να ειναι καπως πιο αξιοπρεπη) ΑΝ ποιανουν τα χερια σου μπορω να σου προτεινω με τις μοναδες της Koda η και καλυτερες (και φυσικα καλυτερα cross γιατι αυτα της koda δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα) να εφτιαχνες κατι σε DIY.Αν παλι ντε και καλα θες ετοιμα, τα koda ειναι ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ισως η καλυτερη επιλογη αλλα ασχετα αν εχουν λιγο καλυτερο ηχο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα της κατηγοριας τους μην περιμενεις να εχουν τις αντοχες σε "κακοποιησεις" που επιβαλλεται να εχουν τα PA.

----------


## papline

> Η Koda ειναι πολυ πιο τιμια απο τις υπολοιπες φθηνοεταιριες και τα ηχεια τους ειναι καλυτερα απο πολλα υπερπολλαπλασιας τιμης (στις χαμηλες κατηγοριες εννωειται, δε μπορει να συγκριθει ουτε για αστειο με σοβαρα ηχεια). Προσωπικα λοιπον θεωρω πως ειτε γιατι καποιος στο πε, ειτε καθαρα απο τυχη εκανες καλυτερη επιλογη απο το να πηγαινες σε τιποτα fenton, skytec κτλ που ειναι πραγματικα κακιστες επιλογες (οχι μονο σαν ολοκληρωμενα ηχεια αλλα και σα μοναδες).Τωρα αν θες καποια πιο σοβαρη επιλογη (οχι δε μιλαω για να εξοπλισεις το live των Manowar, αλλα να ειναι καπως πιο αξιοπρεπη) ΑΝ ποιανουν τα χερια σου μπορω να σου προτεινω με τις μοναδες της Koda η και καλυτερες (και φυσικα καλυτερα cross γιατι αυτα της koda δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα) να εφτιαχνες κατι σε DIY.Αν παλι ντε και καλα θες ετοιμα, τα koda ειναι ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ισως η καλυτερη επιλογη αλλα ασχετα αν εχουν λιγο καλυτερο ηχο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα της κατηγοριας τους μην περιμενεις να εχουν τις αντοχες σε "κακοποιησεις" που επιβαλλεται να εχουν τα PA.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος. Η επιλογή των παραπάνω έγινε μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο σε διάφορες σελίδες. Καλά θα ήταν να κάνω κάτι μόνος αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο ν' ασχοληθώ, παλιότερα είχα φτιάξει αυτά τα μονόδρομα ηχεία https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68466 για αυτόν https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63667 τον ενισχυτή. Αν αλλάξει κάτι κι αποφασίσω να τα φτιάξω μόνος θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθεια σου.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------

nick1974 (23-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> παλιότερα είχα φτιάξει αυτά τα μονόδρομα ηχεία https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68466 για αυτόν https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63667 τον ενισχυτή.




εφτιαξες τα frugel horn? 
ωραιος.
Εγω εχω φτιαξει μια απ τις απειρες παραλλαγες τους (βασικα αρχικα εφτιαξα το σχεδιο με τα fostex και μετα το διελυσα και εφτιαξα το διδρομο με τα sika).
Κινουμενος στα ορια των βλαμμενων του δηθεν high end και της πραγματικοτητας θα ελεγα οτι για τα συγκεκριμενα δε θα προτιμουσα τον ενισχυτη που εφτιαξες αλλα καποιον se  τριοδικο (211, 845, 811 κτλ) -παντα υποκειμενικα και αναγνωριζοντας οτι τεχνικα ειναι ψιλοακυρη/ψιλογελοια μια τετοια εκτιμηση  και ακομα χειροτερα οταν λεγεται απο επαγγελματια ηλεκτρονικο (με λιγα λογια παραδεχομαι πως μπορει να μ αρεσαν περισσοτερο ετσι απλα επειδη εχω επηρρεαστει απ τα χιλιαδες γραφομενα, αλλα... ...οντως ΕΓΩ τα ακουγα καλυτερα)


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

